# How often to trim nails?



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

We kinda like the "click click click" sound when Hunter walks around the house and crosses to the tiled areas, but when we walk him outside there is an occasional drag sound from the back paws on concrete. just wondering when he should have a appt. at the groomers for a trim.

How they lookin?

front:










back:


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd say they need trimmed now, there pretty pointy


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

Have a look at this video a vet did on nail trimming. Warning though…after seeing this you will never again enjoy the "click" sound. Her case for short nails will keep you vigilant on keeping up with them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM4HQDb1Ef0


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

His nails are long - they should be trimmed up. If you hear clicking, it's a good idea to go ahead and trim them.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I do my Holly once a week with the dremmel. Her nails are short and round. Hate to hear the clicking.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks every one! Naive new parents here (but completely dedicated) of a very deserving rescue Shepherd. We are really appreciative of all advise and comments. Grooming appt monday or tuesday. On it.


----------

